# Wal-Mart Sells Delphi, XM Satellite Radio



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

YORK (Reuters) - Automotive parts maker Delphi Corp. (NYSEPH - news) and XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc.(Nasdaq:XMSR - news) on Tuesday said No.1 retailer Wal-Mart Stores Inc. (NYSE:WMT - news) will sell Delphi and XM's line of portable satellite receivers, an agreement which lifted XM stock by more than 15 percent.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030506/bs_nm/tech_satelliteradio_dc_1


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

Wal-Mart slowly takes over the world, one monopoly at a time.


----------

